# high psi pump vs low psi pump



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

Which is more preferred for best atomization? Or are they the same results?
Lets say I needed 500cc/min of WAI just as an example baseline number.
Would it be better to get a 220psi pump with the appropriate nozzle, or better to get a 150psi pump with the appropriate nozzle?
Given that both pump/nozzle setups supply the same cc/min, would a higher psi pump atomize the WAI better? 
I was thinking that if I was going to put the nozzle before the turbo, I would need the best atomization so the molecules dont collect before the combustion chamber....


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: high psi pump vs low psi pump (ds1919)*

A higher PSI pump, coupled with a smaller nozzle will result in better atomization.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: high psi pump vs low psi pump (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_A higher PSI pump, coupled with a smaller nozzle will result in better atomization.

smaller nozzle as in less cc/min?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Higher pressure will allow higher flow and much better atomization, which would result in better evaporation which leads to better cooling. 
So you'd run a smaller nozzle at a higher pressure. 
But the pumps aren't set outta the box at the highest rating.
You have to do that yourself when you get them.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the little screw in the back? 
hey while you're here, and you know a lot about this, what do you think of running WAI on a bone stock 1.8l 8v motor (in my 84 GTI)? I would like to play around with WAI/WMI for a bit to see what it does, before I install my built-to-the-hilt motor and customized Callaway system. Do you think it will make any difference? Is it too much for this engine?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (ds1919)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ds1919* »_what do you think of running WAI on a bone stock 1.8l 8v motor (in my 84 GTI)? I would like to play around with WAI/WMI for a bit to see what it does, before I install my built-to-the-hilt motor and customized Callaway system. Do you think it will make any difference?

WAI will do exactly for you what it does any any other engine. You'll see the intake air temperatures plummet and the octane will surge. If your turbo can still flow more cfm but detonation issues keep you from using that boost... then, WAI is your ticket to awesomeness.










_Quote, originally posted by *ds1919* »_Is it too much for this engine?

WAI will *reduce* stress on your engine while widening the performance envelope. In other words you'll make more power and make the engine internals happier at the same time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

k thanks again!


----------

